# My 125 Gallon fish tank



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice tank but it looks like there are more than just Peacocks in there...and I am no expert but it may be a bit overstocked


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Def more than peacocks. I saw mbuna, and a frontosa or two. Tank looks clean/ simple but for the mbuna you Def want more hiding spots. If it's working for you great but normally you don't want to mix the tanganikas with the malawis. Overstocked? Not really but yea. With fish that large in, what I'm assuming, is a 6 foot 125 with literally no hiding spots or caves? But like I said if it works for you great. Looks good I'm just not to sure if the fish are happy. 
:thumb:


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

no hiding spots and overstocked works better sometimes so fish cant set up a territory.

you shouldnt be putting frontosa in there. really you shouldnt. i would get rid of them.

as for combining mbuna with haps and peacocks i would advise against it. but hey if it works for you, enjoy  what are you feeding them? mbuna tend to get huge with to much protein.

otherwise nice tank  love your kadango and venustus.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

of course you can do what I did

I have 3 frontosa in my 125 gallon tank and 4 calvus...so what did I do

I bought another 125 gallon 6 foot tank that will be my Tang Tank :lol:


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I agree with the others, i think you have many fish and need for rockwork for caves/hiding spots.


----------



## JellyRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

Your tank is beautiful, it shows off the amazing colour of the fish well! But I would leave it how it is and NOT add more hiding spots, doing that would just increase aggression levels in the tank. Your stocking amount is perfect to keep aggression down and adding caves and things would ruin it.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Hey, if they're happy, you're happy, I'm happy. 
That's why the hobby is so great! I had danios in my tank before and the were the bosses for sure. That's why they are gone. That and I didn't care for em' much.

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What gives? That video was uploaded in March of 2013. What happened to it?


----------



## coffeessss (Dec 29, 2014)

very nice set up, happy


----------

